# My Stowa Flieger Minus Logo



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey peeps, had a knock on the door Friday from a fedex guy. Came in a nice aluminium flight case.

Anyway here are the piccies for now:



















I'll get some better ones when it isn't dark 

Cheers, Harry.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Very nice!! They look a lot better without any logos or "made in whatever"... enjoy your watch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Very nice indeed,great watch to add to the collection! :yes:


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

sam. said:


> Very nice indeed,great watch to add to the collection! :yes:


This is my collection, only other watch I've got is a swatch Irony and that has been well used and abused to say the least.

Thanks for the nice comments, I think I might have to get a lume photo up


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Measch said:


> I think I might have to get a lume photo up


Yes you have!!! :naughty:


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Measch said:
> 
> 
> > I think I might have to get a lume photo up
> ...


Lume shot + iPhone camera = miserable epic failure.

Get one when the proper camera is charged, Honest!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lol, forget about it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2010)

Beautiful watch.


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

A real beauty there :thumbsup:


----------

